# 30 Days of Night Trailer!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2007)

http://movies.aol.com/movie/30-days-of-night/25812/video/trailer-no-1/1926263


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2007)

A more graphic and mature trailer with music!

[yt]4eIofK0PoCQ[/yt]


----------

